# Thinking of going to Germany in June



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello all, we are supposed to be going to Greece in June, but things seem to be going against us.

So we are thinking of going to Germany and France instead.

We need to be in Bad Kissingen 3rd and 6th of June for a show.
Where would you recommend.

We were thinking of doing the mosel river area too.

Also has anyone got a Bordatlas 2010 book they want to sell on.

Thanking you all in anticipation.

Pat


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

The Mosel is great. We did from Trier up to Koblenz a couple of years ago. Mainly stopping at Stellplaza along the way. 
Then we went to Lake Constance and Lindau, before coming back via the Romance Road.

You could also get hold of Camperstop 2010, although 2009 or 2008 versions of both books would still have useful info in them.


Either way, it's a great country to explore & the wines not bad either, even from Lidi :lol:


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

You can download Bordatlas onto a satnav if you have one, it will show all the Stellplatz you need...  
We will be in Germany from May 9 to July 2nd starting at Aarchen then follow our nose..  

Keith


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pat, sorry to hear you've had to abort your plans for Greece.

We haven't used it but there is a stellplatz at Bad Kissingen near the thermal baths on Heiligenfelder Allee, costs about €3 per night
50.189704 10.062232

http://www.mobilisten.de/stellplaetze/deutschland/97688-bad-kissingen.php

>Google maplink<

Follow this link for the latest Stellplatz POI's, I think the Bad Kissingen one is on the Promobil list....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-72261-latest-stellplatz-pois.html

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Pat, If you don't mind me asking why are you giving up going to Greece ?.

We have been every year for 28 years and we are going again this year, we start in June and drive across to Venice this year and get the Ferry to Igoumenitsa, Greece, then our holiday starts. :wink: :lol:


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

peejay said:


> Hi Pat, sorry to hear you've had to abort your plans for Greece.
> 
> We haven't used it but there is a stellplatz at Bad Kissingen near the thermal baths on Heiligenfelder Allee, costs about €3 per night
> 50.189704 10.062232
> ...


Hi Pete

Not quite abandoned Greece, I am going to make a final decision in a week or so. I was going to wait until I got some feedback of you and others that are going to Greece.

But wanted to have Germany and France as a fall back, and having not done Germany before would like to have some plans in place.

I fractured my knee about 10 weeks ago now and although its mending have to be cautious with pivoting and walking on uneven ground still hurts. Knowing Greece from our last visit little worried about pavements, roadways etc, plus their hospitals. Also a little worried about the unrest out there and the raise in Diesel and other costs.

I loved Greece last time so its a hard decision to make.

Regards Pat

Sorry to digress of thread but seeings I started it I am sure it will be okay


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

No probs, hope the knee gets better and what ever you decide, have a good one.

We're on the ferry this evening and should get to Greece in just over a weeks time  8) 

Pete


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Keith

We bought the Bordatlas last year but I wouldn't mind downloading it on to my Tom Tom, do you just go online and pay to get it?

We are off to Germany tomorrow night and intend to head down into Austria and then possibly onto Lake Garda for a spot of winsurfing. The weather forecast for that part of Europe doesn't look too promising though!

How long have you lived in the Chase, we used to live up the road on coppice hill BW until 79.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

**** said:


> Either way, it's a great country to explore & the wines not bad either, even from Lidi :lol:


......as opposed to Aldl I suppose? :wink:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Stanner said:


> **** said:
> 
> 
> > Either way, it's a great country to explore & the wines not bad either, even from Lidi :lol:
> ...


Can only compare Lidi to the one in Eastbourne, no Aldi in our neck of the woods 

Was interested to learn from some of the staff in Lidi, (when we asked about their wine selection ) " you think we ship the good wine to England" :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I read your Lidi as as a composite, with Li (from Lidl) and di from Aldi) 

so thought the alternative might be Aldl :wink:


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

Sword or Juno?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

philsil said:


> Sword or Juno?


I've heard that the stellplatz near the bridge at Remagen is quite nice.


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

we start in June and drive across to Venice this year and get the Ferry to Igoumenitsa said:


> Hi Les, I don't half envy the amount of time you spend away in the camper!
> 
> For future reference, could you please give me the details of the ferry crossing, or tell me where to find it? Booking. cost, timings etc.


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

We 'did' the 'Romantic Road' last June from north to south and apart from a section of about 100k section in the middle, we really enjoyed it, some fantastic villages/towns and scenery in general

We then stayed on the largish 'Stellplatz' at Fussen for 3 nights which was a good base for sightseeing the area such as the Neuschwanstein Castle. There was also a cable car up a 1500m ish mountain where you could watch a never ending queue of people launching themselves over the edge with parachutes and winged things, memory just went, must be an age thing?


----------

